# Preventative Fungicide Programs



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

Any of the zoysia guys have experience with preventative fungicide programs? I had a few smallish brown patch spots last spring and want to take every precaution from dealing with that again if I can avoid it with a little time and money. :thumbup:

May have slightly overdone N last year (4lb/k) trying to amend P and K so started with good cultural pratices this year. No N until may and just under 3lb/k N total this year all milo except for a september synthetic app .5lb N of 7-10-10.

Per recommendations from Clemson (http://www.clemson.edu/extension/hgic/pests/plant_pests/lawns/hgic2150.html) I ordered Headway G (Azoxystrobin + Propiconazole) and Eagle 20EW (Myclobutanil) as both rate well for patch diseases and three active ingredients should mitigate impact of resistance.

With overnight lows just hitting 60 and below here in Atlanta I was planning to spread 3lb/k Headway G this weekend and them either another 3lb/k Headway or 1.2oz/k Eagle after 28 days.

Thoughts? :bandit:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Eagle will burn the grass if temps are 85* or higher, and I didn't think it helped much with zoysia patch. My regimen now consists of Clorothalanil and Tebuconazole. The Tebuconazole twice in the Fall and twice in the Spring 28 days apart, with Clorothalanil about a week before the first app and twice in between the apps of Tebuconazole. Has worked great for me and is cheap. The Clorothalanil is great to have handy for spot treatment if something shows up. The downside is the product labeling, but I don't know how to read so good.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't have a fungus in my yard, is it still a good idea to apply Headway G and if so, just one application now and one in Spring?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Eagle will burn the grass if temps are 85* or higher, and I didn't think it helped much with zoysia patch. My regimen now consists of Clorothalanil and Tebuconazole. The Tebuconazole twice in the Fall and twice in the Spring 28 days apart, with Clorothalanil about a week before the first app and twice in between the apps of Tebuconazole. Has worked great for me and is cheap. The Clorothalanil is great to have handy for spot treatment if something shows up. The downside is the product labeling, but I don't know how to read so good.


I didn't see this before posting. Would you recommend this for me? 2 preventive treatments this month and again in spring?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> I didn't see this before posting. Would you recommend this for me? 2 preventive treatments this month and again in spring?


A lot of that really depends on your area and the weather. Zoysia patch is primarily active at soil temps in the 60-72 range and worse if moist/wet. We have years in DFW where we go from Summer to Winter in a month or vice versa. Those years a single Tebuconazole app would be sufficient to cover that month.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Spammage said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see this before posting. Would you recommend this for me? 2 preventive treatments this month and again in spring?
> ...


So you treat every 14 days until soil temps are out of range?
EDIT: I just looked up the label. It seems I could apply once in fall and once in spring.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Most fungicides will recommend a Fall app when soil temps reach 72-75 and another 28 days later if conditions will still accommodate fungal growth. One Spring app is probably sufficient, but the second is cheap insurance. The Clorothalanil is like a snack between meals when conditions are perfect for fungal growth, and it is recommended to use different products to avoid fungal resistance.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm all ears on the topic, as shaded areas were I've had in spring...2 years ago. I too, didn't do a traditional spring N app and didn't see it this year but I know "it's complicated". my exchange with Ken Mangum, he says "Torque (tebuconazole) is one of the best and cheapest fungicides. Prostar is also very good." 
i do think, fall is more critical going into dormancy. Boy has growth rate slowed fast these last 2 weeks!

i am learning that some areas are at risk due to shade profiles in the fall. It's amazing how what used to get a lot of sun thru August sees much less now.

Are those two in different classes? Would love to have a portfolio of options, liquid ...open to splitting &#128512;


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks Spamage, as usual ahead of the curve on zoysia research. Wish i had come across Tebuconazole earlier and will plan to get that in the rotation. For now will do two apps of Headway 28 days apart (1/2 bag each) and then look into a spray plan for spring.

Any thoughts if i can mix the Headway with sop, lime or another non-N carrier to help evenly distribute such a small payload (~3lb/k)? Used to milo and have never had to spread such small amounts before.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

trc said:


> Any thoughts if i can mix the Headway with sop, lime or another non-N carrier to help evenly distribute such a small payload (~3lb/k)? Used to milo and have never had to spread such small amounts before.


I typically use Milo as a carrier. I don't know if there would be any issues with effectiveness when spreading with sop or lime as a carrier. I've never spread granular fungicide, but I would try to get as close to the same particle size for whatever carrier you choose. If it is a small prill, then play sand could also be a cheap option for a carrier.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I meant to take a picture before I left the house but I forgot. Headway uses small granules I would say it's comparable in size to Milorganite.


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

Would rather not put more N down if i can avoid it, but with cooler weather maybe not an issue. What do the bermuda or cool season guys do for an even spread of Urea? Spread rate is pretty similar.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I bought some Torque today. I hate to have a lifetime supply but one visit from a vendor is 80$.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Quali-Pro looks to be about 1/2 the price of Torque and has the same active ingredient, Tebuconazole 38.7%.

They both are the same thing right?

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/quali-pro-tebuconazole-36f-foliar-fungicide-p-13573.html

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/cleary-torque-turf-and-ornamental-fungicide-p-10296.html


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes. I did buy generic, but couldn't remember how to spell the entire name so torque was easy


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I guess I can spray my roses and everything else


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Deleted.


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

Follow up: spread half the headway g bag pretty evenly on a double pass via barely opening the spreader valve. In hindsight wayyy more expensive than spraying tebu. but supposed to be the best. We'll see....


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Yes. I did buy generic, but couldn't remember how to spell the entire name so torque was easy


I wasn't questioning your shopping skill, I was just making sure I was buying the right thing :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

@Spammage

I just got around to buying Tebuconazole, but was also wanting to get the Chlorothalonil. Which product of chloro would you recommend?

I was going to go ahead and put down one app now, then follow up in fall. Is that OK?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> I just got around to buying Tebuconazole, but was also wanting to get the Chlorothalonil. Which product of chloro would you recommend?
> 
> I was going to go ahead and put down one app now, then follow up in fall. Is that OK?


Keep in mind Chlorothalonil is no longer labeled for use on lawns, so you may have a hard time finding someone that will admit to using it. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> @Spammage
> 
> I just got around to buying Tebuconazole, but was also wanting to get the Chlorothalonil. Which product of chloro would you recommend?
> 
> I was going to go ahead and put down one app now, then follow up in fall. Is that OK?


I picked up the agrisel at do my own.

https://search.domyown.com/search?p=R&srid=S1-2DFWP&lbc=domyownpestcontrol&w=Chlorothalonil&url=https%3a%2f%2fwww.domyown.com%2fagrisel-chlorosel-pro-720-fungicide-p-14008.html&lgsku=14008&rk=9&uid=525341884&sid=2&ts=m&SLIPid=1526091846599&rsc=e439uRPTVqW3Xgj0&method=and&isort=score&view=list&sku=14008

As far as putting it down now, if your temps are over 85°, then I would be cautious (and it may not be needed anyway).


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got around to buying Tebuconazole, but was also wanting to get the Chlorothalonil. Which product of chloro would you recommend?
> ...


Not me. I was just spraying the tomatoes and got a little carried away. :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Spammage said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > @Spammage
> ...


Thanks! The only reason I thought about applying now is because the south end of my lawn under near constant shade is mostly dirt now, it's either shade, soil retaining moisture, a fungus, or all of the above. I can't do anything about the shade as I don't own that property. See the trees on the right of the picture below.



I will hold off on fungicide until fall. In the meantime I will aerate. Would PGR help Zoysia in shade?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Would PGR help Zoysia in shade?


I would say yes. This area is far from perfect, but gets about two hours of direct sunlight a day.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Spammage said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Would PGR help Zoysia in shade?
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Delete


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

trc said:


> Any of the zoysia guys have experience with preventative fungicide programs? I had a few smallish brown patch spots last spring and want to take every precaution from dealing with that again if I can avoid it with a little time and money. :thumbup:
> 
> May have slightly overdone N last year (4lb/k) trying to amend P and K so started with good cultural pratices this year. No N until may and just under 3lb/k N total this year all milo except for a september synthetic app .5lb N of 7-10-10.
> 
> ...


I use Eagle 20 a lot, but not as a preventative. It's really good stuff.

As far as the spray, just apply in the evening so it has 12 hours of low temps, and I've never had an issue.


----------

